# allergies & tripe question/rant



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I know this is getting redundant but, if a dog has seasonal allergies or allergies to grass can feeding tripe or grass fed animals cause a problem, or grain fed for that matter? Macy might have allergies (to what I don't know) but my vet is really pushing the whole food allergy, or possible other skin infections, but he doesn't know what he has mentioned scabies, and other bacterial infections he has put her on antibiotics and other meds for the above mentioned and also wants her on revolution... here is my problem she has had skin issues since I got her over a year ago, he has scraped, tested, medicated with only little results, and wanted to give me more today and also reminded me about food allergies and his dislike for raw feeding and that he thinks she would benefit from HA dog food. I let a lot go in one hear and out the other, part of me wants to listen to the vet cause I mean after all he is a vet and went to school for this, and I did not but I just think if it hasn't fixed the problem in a year why give her more meds, I honestly feel that to much antibiotics is NO GOOD and just breeds antibiotic resistant germs, now for the revolution spot ons have been proven to have killed many dogs, I firmly believe revolution contributed to Max's death and as for prescription dog food well NO THANKS I am not sure if the raw is a problem for her allergies or what ever is going on but I will not feed her that crap! Not sure why vets feel that all those chemicals and drugs can actually be good.

So does anyone else have this problem with allergies and raw not helping.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats what went on with my Kelsey, treated her for a year until I took her to an allergist, the raw and about a year and a half worth of shots and she is good.
She doesn't show any signs of anything anymore.
He said that allergies are just the immune system going crazy and once you bring it into check your good and he said she would respond well and she did, that was over four years ago now.
I don't use any flea stuff, when I put that on her she would freak and jump into the pool.
I only use DE and heart guard a couple times a year and I don't vaccinate anymore her titer is almost as high as it can be.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

We just started a de-tox regimine with Kenya. Not a"quick-fix" by any means but hoping it will be more of a permanent solution. 3 months on DE for de-tox, gradually adding in immune builder. Won't be able to verify results until we've gone through another allergy season, but we are seeing subtle improvements already. We have 6 months to build her up though and keeping fingers crossed.

Canine Allergies and Your Dog's Health - Whole Dog Journal Article

Your Dog's Itchy Skin

ETA: For what its worth, Kenya is on raw and has been since last January, but it did not help with the allergies. But both of the linked articles recommend a raw natural diet as the foundation for clearing your dogs' system.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

It took a full 12 months for my girl to be fully recover so be patient


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

For me I know that Cayenne tested for sensitivities to all the red meat that is grass fed in my freezer, also to tripe and she has allergies to grass..........But let's be clear that dogs are not born with allergies and I majorly screwed up her system with all the medications/ antibiotics when she was a puppy. I'm now trying to reverse all the damage with a detox diet and supplements from her Holistic vet.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

murphy doesn't have allergies but he did have demodex symptoms with no positive skin scraping when I got him. since it is caused by a weak immune system, i did not treat him with meds as many vets would have. i worked on boosting his immune system and slowly he got stronger but it took time and it got worse before it got better.

since you rescued her at an old age, think of all the detox she has to go through from a lifetime of god knows what. Be patient, continue with raw, wipe her skin/fur down with a damp cloth, give her probiotics, a good omega 3 supplement (or grass fed animal meat), maybe some ACV and don't put her on anymore antibiotics unless she truly needs them.

have you seen a holistic vet for her issues? maybe they could recommend some supportive treatment and address the allergies in a different way than your current vet


----------

